# Squeaky Leather Recliners



## sga2

I bought a set of 4 leather recliners last year, roughly 8 months ago. They are very squeaky - when I sit in them, recline, or just shift my weight. It's definitely from the leather, not the mechanism. I asked the seller for a remedy. He suggested Armor All which actually made them worse. His second recommendation was baby powder. Seemed to help a little but it's about the same as pre-Armor All. Any ideas? Should I just do a few more coats of AA, or baby powder?


----------



## willis7469

Armor all is garbage. Try real leather conditioner. Also they might get better over time after they wear in.


----------



## NBPk402

Yeah Armor All (Just leave your windows rolled up in your car on a hot day, and look at the oil on your windows) will leave a greasy film on your clothes. Get a good Leather conditioner.


----------



## moparz10

I've always used a product called Lexol,I like it cause it leaves it with that new leather feel and I don't find the odor offensive,I usually do not sit on them overnight,I origanally started selling their product a work years ago and have used it on my car for 13 years.hope this helps


----------



## NBPk402

moparz10 said:


> I've always used a product called Lexol,I like it cause it leaves it with that new leather feel and I don't find the odor offensive,I usually do not sit on them overnight,I origanally started selling their product a work years ago and have used it on my car for 13 years.hope this helps


I used to use Lexol on my show car ...as i recall it was a good product that wasn't real expensive either. :T


----------



## moparz10

I Carry both the conditioner and the leather cleaner,both in liquid and wipes,one of my top sellers


----------



## sga2

moparz10 said:


> I've always used a product called Lexol,I like it cause it leaves it with that new leather feel and I don't find the odor offensive,I usually do not sit on them overnight,I origanally started selling their product a work years ago and have used it on my car for 13 years.hope this helps


Got a bottle of Lexol and tried it on one chair (the worst offender). Now it doesn't squeak. Going to do the rest this weekend. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## moparz10

Glad to hear


----------



## sga2

So the Lexol only works temporarily - a couple of hours later the squeaks come back. Been applying it at least every 2 weeks for a couple of years. The squeaking is not getting even slightly better. Any ideas?


----------



## MatrixDweller

Like other posters here I have leather car seats. I used a turtle wax product on them and they became squeaky because it put a shine on the leather. I use a different product now called AutoGlym. It's not cheap, but it smells good and does a good job without the squeak. I also have some Lay-z-Boy leather theater seats but they don't squeak because they have tighter seams and not much rubs against each other.

Leather is skin and it dries out. A leather conditioner is moisturizer and protector. Different brands will do different things. Some will plug up the pores or add a shiny protective coat. That usually adds squeak. You want something that will just add moisture. The big problem is your leather might be drying out too quickly because of the finish and thickness of the leather. The only remedy is to moisturize it a lot (like every 2-3 months). Be sure to get in to all the nooks and crannies because that's where the squeaking is coming from (leather on leather friction). 

Also, does it get sun or heat a lot? You could cover it, or part of it with a blanket when you're not using it to help as well as closing drapes and moving it away from heat sources. That might help it stay moisturized longer.

Baring all of that, you might just have to ignore the noise. I bet they are comfy and soft. Otherwise you might want to shop for a new set being a much more informed buyer this time.


----------



## sga2

MatrixDweller said:


> Like other posters here I have leather car seats. I used a turtle wax product on them and they became squeaky because it put a shine on the leather. I use a different product now called AutoGlym. It's not cheap, but it smells good and does a good job without the squeak. I also have some Lay-z-Boy leather theater seats but they don't squeak because they have tighter seams and not much rubs against each other.
> 
> Leather is skin and it dries out. A leather conditioner is moisturizer and protector. Different brands will do different things. Some will plug up the pores or add a shiny protective coat. That usually adds squeak. You want something that will just add moisture. The big problem is your leather might be drying out too quickly because of the finish and thickness of the leather. The only remedy is to moisturize it a lot (like every 2-3 months). Be sure to get in to all the nooks and crannies because that's where the squeaking is coming from (leather on leather friction).
> 
> Also, does it get sun or heat a lot? You could cover it, or part of it with a blanket when you're not using it to help as well as closing drapes and moving it away from heat sources. That might help it stay moisturized longer.
> 
> Baring all of that, you might just have to ignore the noise. I bet they are comfy and soft. Otherwise you might want to shop for a new set being a much more informed buyer this time.


Thanks.

I have switched to another leather conditioning product called leather honey. It has not made the squeaks completely go away, but its long-term performance is much better than anything I've tried so far. Still, it comes back pretty frequently. Couple weeks usually is about as long as I'll go before I have to reapply.

The seats are in a batcave home theater in the basement. No sun, and the room never gets above 75F. It's usually in the 72 to 74F range. I live in Atlanta which is pretty humid. My air conditioning system maintains around 50 to 54% relative humidity in the basement, so not especially dry.

It's really quite aggravating.


----------



## RSH

Paraffin wax should eliminate any speaking.


----------



## sga2

RSH said:


> Paraffin wax should eliminate any speaking.


Roman;

I appreciate your input. So far, I've followed advice to use Armor All, baby powder, Lexol, and Leather Honey. I've also tried simply wiping all rubbing surfaces down with plain old water. Nothing has eliminated the squeaks. All 4 chairs squeak when someone sits down, or raises/lowers the seats, or even just shifts their weight around. After dealing with this for 3-1/2 years I'm ready to get rid of them. 

If you can be very specific about which product you recommend and how I should apply to the chairs I would really appreciate it. I really do not want to waste any more time, or money, on another solution that doesn't take care of this. Thanks.

sga2


----------



## RSH

Someone used Gulf Wax paraffin purchased at Walmart and that cured the squeaking problem for him


----------



## sga2

RSH said:


> Someone used Gulf Wax paraffin purchased at Walmart and that cured the squeaking problem for him


Thanks. I'll try that and report back in a few weeks.


----------



## Pink999

At the moment, there are a lot of leather cleansers. I am using Leather Milk Conditioner. Both for home and car. Found here.


----------



## RoyTemple

Would u squeak a leather re liner now for me it's my birthday and my mom just died last night she did this for me now she's gone


----------



## RoyTemple

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Mike S

sga2 said:


> I bought a set of 4 leather recliners last year, roughly 8 months ago. They are very squeaky - when I sit in them, recline, or just shift my weight. It's definitely from the leather, not the mechanism. I asked the seller for a remedy. He suggested Armor All which actually made them worse. His second recommendation was baby powder. Seemed to help a little but it's about the same as pre-Armor All. Any ideas? Should I just do a few more coats of AA, or baby powder?


Use parafin wax,you can buy it in a box of 5 or six that look like bars of soap,stick down the sides of all rubbing leather surfaces,breaks the bond,stops the sueaks for about a month and just redo problem areas when the start making noise again,I keep a bar of it in a ziplock in my chair arm console.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIJ1h3TQEb8


----------



## Bob021

willis7469 said:


> Armor all is garbage. Try real leather conditioner. Also they might get better over time after they wear in.


LEXOL works


----------



## Bob021

level works great


----------



## Pit485

RSH said:


> Someone used Gulf Wax paraffin purchased at Walmart and that cured the squeaking problem for him
> [/QUOTE





Mike S said:


> Use parafin wax,you can buy it in a box of 5 or six that look like bars of soap,stick down the sides of all rubbing leather surfaces,breaks the bond,stops the sueaks for about a month and just redo problem areas when the start making noise again,I keep a bar of it in a ziplock in my chair arm console.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIJ1h3TQEb8


gulf wax is great but a little clumsy to use since recliners seat very tight together which makes the leather squeak I usually crate the wax bar with a table knife with a serrated edge take the flakes rub them in or just drop some flakes into tight areas and recline chair a few times 
Works great


----------



## roytemple69

Can u explain why it is that leather furniture squeak's


----------



## roytemple69

I'd like to hear some leather furniture sqieak


----------



## roytemple69

Do u have leather furniture?????


----------



## roytemple69

roytemple69 said:


> Do u have leather furniture?????


Yes but doesn't squeak as I want it to. Please help me to be able to hear a lear recliner squeak I lost my hole family in a car accident


----------



## roytemple97

sga2 said:


> I bought a set of 4 leather recliners last year, roughly 8 months ago. They are very squeaky - when I sit in them, recline, or just shift my weight. It's definitely from the leather, not the mechanism. I asked the seller for a remedy. He suggested Armor All which actually made them worse. His second recommendation was baby powder. Seemed to help a little but it's about the same as pre-Armor All. Any ideas? Should I just do a few more coats of AA, or baby powder?


Would you let me hear them myself it's a calming down effect


----------



## roytemple97

I want to hear a leather recliner SQUEAKING


----------



## roytemple97

It's a calming effect


----------



## roytemple97

Want to hear some leather furniture squeak


----------



## roytemple97

sga2 said:


> I bought a set of 4 leather recliners last year, roughly 8 months ago. They are very squeaky - when I sit in them, recline, or just shift my weight. It's definitely from the leather, not the mechanism. I asked the seller for a remedy. He suggested Armor All which actually made them worse. His second recommendation was baby powder. Seemed to help a little but it's about the same as pre-Armor All. Any ideas? Should I just do a few more coats of AA, or baby powder?


Could I hear the Squeaking sound


----------

